# Digiflavor Pharoah



## Larry (25/8/16)

Sup vendors,

Any idea when the Pharoah is hitting our shores?


----------



## Vapers Corner (25/8/16)

Larry said:


> Sup vendors,
> 
> Any idea when the Pharoah is hitting our shores?



Hi. At the moment its looking like mid Sept. 

Will update here when we know more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (25/8/16)

Awesome! Thanks alot @Vapers Corner pretty amped about picking one of these up.


----------



## PsyCLown (25/8/16)

Does anyone have a rough estimate as to the price of the Pharaoh tanks when they hit SA?


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/9/16)

HI

We have in stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/pharaoh-dripper-tank-877


----------



## Larry (13/9/16)

thank you Jesus! Order incoming!


----------

